# Looking for greatgranfather with 2 families , In England and Brazil 1870



## Luciana Bergström (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello friends, 
I am looking for some informations about a man , JAMES HICKS GOOD , probably was born in 1850+- 
in England , i found him in a family search site and he was from England. In the site i found out also that he worked in a ship that made Liverpool/England to Brazil in 1880 -1891.He was born in 1852 and married to Mary Ann Wingent ,
He hade a woman in Brazil outside his married and left 2 daugthers there, Jacy Good and Florinda Good , both are registered with his surname Good and him as father .
My question is , is there any place that i can find crew list for marine ships betwwen England and Brasil(south America ) 1880-1894? Most exacly Arriving in Camocim(, Ceará ,Brazil)

Thank you very much!!!!
Best regards 
Luciana


----------



## GSOH Hexham (Apr 26, 2021)

Fascinating story. My great-great-great uncle, "Peter Drake", did something similar. He was from Northumberland, UK, but emigrated to Australia and became a teacher in an outback town called Hexham.


----------



## Luciana Bergström (Apr 26, 2021)

GSOH Hexham said:


> Fascinating story. My great-great-great uncle, "Peter Drake", did something similar. He was from Northumberland, UK, but emigrated to Australia and became a teacher in an outback town called Hexham.


It is a great and sad story , because the woman who was left with the 2 girls and maybe a boy waited for him to come back , but they thought he was dead .... the family still use the surname Good and the woman lived the rest of her life beeing called "prostitute" because he didnt marry her.


----------



## Drake family (Apr 29, 2021)

GSOH Hexham said:


> Fascinating story. My great-great-great uncle, "Peter Drake", did something similar. He was from Northumberland, UK, but emigrated to Australia and became a teacher in an outback town called Hexham.


----------



## noelmavisk (Oct 14, 2012)

Luciana Bergström said:


> Hello friends,
> I am looking for some informations about a man , JAMES HICKS GOOD , probably was born in 1850+-
> in England , i found him in a family search site and he was from England. In the site i found out also that he worked in a ship that made Liverpool/England to Brazil in 1880 -1891.He was born in 1852 and married to Mary Ann Wingent ,
> He hade a woman in Brazil outside his married and left 2 daugthers there, Jacy Good and Florinda Good , both are registered with his surname Good and him as father .
> ...


----------



## noelmavisk (Oct 14, 2012)

*Can't help you but suggest you consider searching Royal Mail Lines, Don't know what year they started but the East coast of South America was a regular run for Royal Mail ships. Spent some time on the South American route myself but that was in the early '50's. Sometimes you form friendships in another land but unfortunately you may experience transfers from ship to ship and never return to a certain place you would like to go.*


----------



## Drake family (Apr 29, 2021)

GSOH Hexham said:


> Fascinating story. My great-great-great uncle, "Peter Drake", did something similar. He was from Northumberland, UK, but emigrated to Australia and became a teacher in an outback town called Hexham.


My uncle lives in Hexham and his name is "Peter Drake". I wonder if they're related. Jonty D, Morpeth, Northumberland


----------



## Geoff Rae (Apr 17, 2016)

Luciana Bergström said:


> Hello friends,
> I am looking for some informations about a man , JAMES HICKS GOOD , probably was born in 1850+-
> in England , i found him in a family search site and he was from England. In the site i found out also that he worked in a ship that made Liverpool/England to Brazil in 1880 -1891.He was born in 1852 and married to Mary Ann Wingent ,
> He hade a woman in Brazil outside his married and left 2 daugthers there, Jacy Good and Florinda Good , both are registered with his surname Good and him as father .
> ...


Hi Luciana, 
Another possibility is the Liverpool company named Booth Line, who ran steamers to Brazil, regularly going going up the River Amazon. Do you have any ship names to hand.
Regards, Geoff


----------



## John Hexham (May 16, 2021)

Drake family said:


> My uncle lives in Hexham and his name is "Peter Drake". I wonder if they're related. Jonty D, Morpeth, Northumberland


Hi Jonty
A quick search reveals that there is more than one Peter Drake in Hexham Northumberland - a great coincidence that there was a Peter Drake who ended up in Hexham Australia. It seems that one of the Peter Drake that live in the Hexham (Northumberland) are is a playwright and teacher so it might be worth getting in touch
John Hexham
Northumberland


----------



## bohemia (May 28, 2021)

"Peter Drake" is well-known playwright from Hexham. He's best known for hi play entitled “The Prisoner’s Friend”, which I saw a few years ago in Hexham Northumberland. It's about a WW1 man who was shot for cowardice (although he was certainly no coward). A couple of reviews here: Will's legacy and One tragic man's war There is a recording of the one-man play here: www.babyloveproductions.co.uk/the-prisoners-friend-by-peter-drake and I found a the first couple of pages of the script here: The Prisoner's Friend by Peter Drake


----------



## bohemia (May 28, 2021)

bohemia said:


> "Peter Drake" is well-known playwright from Hexham. He's best known for hi play entitled “The Prisoner’s Friend”, which I saw a few years ago in Hexham Northumberland. It's about a WW1 man who was shot for cowardice (although he was certainly no coward). A couple of reviews here: Will's legacy and One tragic man's war There is a recording of the one-man play here: www.babyloveproductions.co.uk/the-prisoners-friend-by-peter-drake and I found a the first couple of pages of the script here: The Prisoner's Friend by Peter Drake


I'm pretty sure that's the same "Peter Drake". There can't be too many of them in Hexham Northumberland! I know he's from a sea-faring family ...


----------



## Peter Drake Hexham (Jul 30, 2021)

Drake family said:


> My uncle lives in Hexham and his name is "Peter Drake". I wonder if they're related. Jonty D, Morpeth, Northumberland


It is possible I suppose 
There is a playwright and teacher called Peter Drake living in Hexham Northumberland


----------

